# Top Locations to for Beginner Kayak Fishing



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

So I have gotten most of the gear I need and all the safety stuff I need to begin Kayak Fishing. However, before I go, I was wondering what you guys would suggest as the best Kayak Fishing launch sites/locations for beginners looking to become better paddlers before taking on more challenging locations. I'm all about safety when it comes to my new hobby and I am very interested in not being cocky about getting out on the yak and really earning my stripes before going out into more challenging locations. Thanks guys.


----------



## hillbeach (Nov 7, 2006)

Tony, I would say Rude inlet is the best place to start your Kayak Fishing. The ramp gets crowded but you just have to paddle out across from the ramp to start catching fish. It is a no wake area all the way towards the front so you do not have to worry about boat wakes. There is alot of fish there and the paddle towards the front is a good trip for a beginner, just do not head out towards the ocean yet. Al you need to do is take a right just under the inlet bridge and there are lots of flounder not alot of keeper though. Lynnhaven is a little harder though. Lots of current and the boats do not care much for us kayakers there. Post up when you are going out I may tag along. I am going to hit Crab Creek at Lynnhaven Sunday morning after puppy drum so if you want to go let me know.

Pat


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I would have said Mellen Street Bridge in Hampton until yesterday ... . 

Try a river or lake first. 

Get a little experience and step up to the Bay. 

Then the Atlantic. 

Being from Ptown, you might try starting out in the Elizabeth. Some good spots to launch include Culpeppers, Tidewater Yacht, Portsmouth City Park and the Jordan Bridge.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

thnks guys ill keep that in mind. im probably going out to ptown city park to launch tomorrow and fish those grass beds all up and down the shore. seems to be unpressured. anyone know of any good spots around there like the churchland bridge or something


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

If going early this morning in P-Town.....they are going to finish the originally botched *implosion* near the BASF.....not sure if that's the name of it. But it will be early this morning....Friday...around 7 ish. Not sure if it'll affect you planned route.

Keep you eye to the sky.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

they just dropped it i'm sure.. thought we were under siege for a minute  ...
i'm a few houses down from Cullpeppers.

Oh, and Tony, be at the Willoughby Ramp 13th view tomorrow (8/1) @ 7am, there will plenty of kayak anglers to help get you started


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

rudee is the best place... calm and sheltered. enough water to give you a work out and enough fish to keep you going. Good ramps and safe location.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

NTKG said:


> rudee is the best place... calm and sheltered. enough water to give you a work out and enough fish to keep you going. Good ramps and safe location.


I'll second that. That's one of the first spots I went to actually try and fish and maneuver in the yak. I went out to Back Creek in York Co first just to paddle around and get a feel for the boat and how it maneuvered. Rudee is good too because you stand a good chance of catching some nice fish while you're in there. It's very sheltered from the wind too, and with the weather lately that's a good thing.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

basstardo said:


> I'll second that. That's one of the first spots I went to actually try and fish and maneuver in the yak. I went out to Back Creek in York Co first just to paddle around and get a feel for the boat and how it maneuvered. Rudee is good too because you stand a good chance of catching some nice fish while you're in there. It's very sheltered from the wind too, and with the weather lately that's a good thing.


oh forgot to mention that current wont be whoopin on ya either.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, I started out yesterday morning at Ptown city park and just paddled around to get a good feel but then my mom and g/f wanted to go crabbing at Lesner so I took it to crab creek. Lynnhaven was a little more challenging but I made it back ok. Probably paddle around the Elizabeth more before I take it out there again though.

Here are some pics of my first voyage haha.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Tony,
Nice photos. Consider launching by the West Norfolk Bridge. I heard the water gets deep once you get past the bridge. I've seen people wading up to bridge so it's not that deep. Did you catch any fish at City Park?


----------

